# Como Reparar mi teclado No enciende



## man12 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hola amigo so*y* nuevo en el foro y ando necesitando q*ue* me ayuden a reparar mi teclado Musical HARMONY mk-939 Por favor Yo necesito tocar es una pasion tocar el teclado y lo t*e*ngo roto hace unos dia*s* y me pone re mal jaja pero espero q*ue* ustedes me puedan ayudar.
Buenos les cuento estubo tocando y lo deje desenchufado y al otro dia cuando lo enchufe para tocar no arranco mas, pense q*ue* era el tranformador pero fui compre otro y tampoco andaba pero el tranformador si anda, Me podrian ayudar por favor algun tuto en video o con imagenes. lo he desarmado y vi *qu*e tiene una placa q*ue* salen cablesitos a la ficha donde entra la corriente pero si ustede por imag*e*nes o explicandome o por un video me pueden ayudar se los agradeceria.​


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 5, 2012)

Que tal man12, Bienvenido al foro, podrías subir algunas fotos de la placa que dices...?


----------



## man12 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hola amigo gracias por ser el unico q*ue* constesto Recien sa*qu*e las imagenes


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 6, 2012)

Tienes formas de medir si la tensión del transformador llega a donde corresponde?


----------



## man12 (Sep 7, 2012)

No amigo eso no t*e*ngo vos deci*s* el aparato para medir la tencion no tengo macho eso!! q*ue* lastima Te que lo quiero arreglar porq*ue* me gusta mucho tocar!!!... creo q*ue* todos los teclado*s* llevan la misma placa si me podrias ayudar de alguna forma yo igual vo*y* a ver si consigo el aparato para medir la corriente. Gracias por responder


*No usar lenguaje de Chat / SMS*


----------



## 1024 (Sep 7, 2012)

man12 dijo:


> No amigo eso no t*e*ngo vos deci*s* el aparato para medir la tencion no tengo macho eso!! q*ue* lastima Te que lo quiero arreglar porq*ue* me gusta mucho tocar!!!... creo q*ue* todos los teclado*s* llevan la misma placa si me podrias ayudar de alguna forma yo igual vo*y* a ver si consigo el aparato para medir la corriente. Gracias por responder



Hola, en las fotos que muestras no se observa nada extraño, sera necesario que hagas mediciones y tomes mas fotos de la placa por el lado opuesto para poderte ayudar


----------



## kadaver (Sep 7, 2012)

man12 dijo:


> Hola amigo so*y* nuevo en el foro y ando necesitando q*ue* me ayuden a reparar mi teclado Musical HARMONY mk-939 Por favor Yo necesito tocar es una pasion tocar el teclado y lo t*e*ngo roto hace unos dia*s* y me pone re mal jaja pero espero q*ue* ustedes me puedan ayudar.​
> 
> Buenos les cuento estubo tocando y lo deje desenchufado y al otro dia cuando lo enchufe para tocar no arranco mas, pense q*ue* era el tranformador pero fui compre otro y tampoco andaba pero el tranformador si anda, Me podrian ayudar por favor algun tuto en video o con imagenes. lo he desarmado y vi *qu*e tiene una placa q*ue* salen cablesitos a la ficha donde entra la corriente pero si ustede por imag*e*nes o explicandome o por un video me pueden ayudar se los agradeceria.​


yo he reparado alguno de esos por causas similares , en la entrada de tension esa que tu dices que van unos cablecitos ,siguelos y te llevaran a una placa , ahora mismo no recuerdo bien que modelos eran , en unos entraba corriente alterna (ac) y en otros corriente continua (dc) como no dices si en dicha entrada pone dc o ac , yo te indicare pensando que tu modelo es el que tiene la fuente de alimentacion dentro , pues bien en esa placa , tiene que haber unos reguladores de tension (tiene varias tensiones distintas)
para los 12+ y 12- tiene un LM7812 y LM7912 y para los 5+ y 5- tiene un LM7805 y LM7905 , los 5 v es para la parte digital del teclado y los 12v para el resto , como minimo necesitaras un multimetro para medir que a las salidas de esos reguladores tienen tension , es facil comprobarlo la patilla central es la masa en ella pondras la punta negra del multimetro y la roja la pones primero en la de la izquierda y despues en la derecha para comprobar que entra y sale tension , asi lo deveras hacer en los cuatro reguladores , si falta alguna sustituye ese regulador , tambien en esa misma placa tiene fusibles del tipo (resistencia ) van soldados a la placa y pone a su lado la palabra "fus" o "fuse" seguido de un numero , bueno con esto ya tienes para empezar , ya me cuentas , saludos


----------

